

Apple’s privacy policies repel data scientists for ‘predictive’ smartphones - walterbell
https://thestack.com/cloud/2015/09/07/apples-privacy-policies-repel-the-data-scientists-it-needs-to-create-predictive-smartphones/

======
teaneedz
Privacy trumps mining in my book.

